# Eigenmanni Piranha?



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

i belive what i have is a Eigenmanni Piranha or Compressus... im not positive but its my best guess....its really hard to tell with my camera phone but i will have a digitial pic soon

*****It was labeled a hollandi and ive asked alot of people what it was but no one knew so we figured the pet store was just retarted******


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

If you are asking if the top fish is S. eigenmanni, then you are not even close.


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

just wait till i get a good pic it looks identical


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Another photo would be helpful, but I suspect your fish is likely S. serrulatus. A species close in appearance to S. eigenmanni.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

when you get a better picture with your digital camera be sure to take pictures of the *side*. that will make it easier to identify.

when should we expect you to get new pics up with the digi?!?

btw: congratulations on your new serra!!! whatever it turns out to be


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

JesseD said:


> when you get a better picture with your digital camera be sure to take pictures of the *side*. that will make it easier to identify.
> 
> when should we expect you to get new pics up with the digi?!?
> 
> ...


 thanks...whenever i get my digital camera back from my sister i will post much better pics


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

hurry hurry hurry!! I wanna see what it *really* looks like and what species it turns out to be.


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

JesseD said:


> hurry hurry hurry!! I wanna see what it *really* looks like and what species it turns out to be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lemme borrow ur camera


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

we'll get pictures tomorrow with my digital camera, hopefully.

then you can get an ID...even though it's probably what Frank said it was to begin with. a better pic will help him ID it for 100%

**PICS ARE COMING SOON!!!*


----------

